
Oracle is destined to beat Amazon at cloud database: Larry Ellison - bishala
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrzMYL901AQ
======
Latteland
Just like IBM is destined to beat Microsoft, Microsoft to beat Google on web
search, every new db company wants to eat Oracle's database marketshare and
revenue.

